# Sour Diesel [HD pics]



## SativaGrows (Nov 6, 2012)

It's very yummy


----------



## bleuballz (Nov 6, 2012)

Yum, Nice pics! Think I'm gonna smoke a bowl now.


----------



## DeeTee (Nov 6, 2012)

Beautiful looking bud, it should be great smoke, wish it was mine ha ha.


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Nov 7, 2012)

Nice bud but been great bud if they let it go few weeks longer. Many clear heads there.


----------



## srh2006 (Nov 19, 2012)

gotta love the sour d had it for the last few weeks great smoke what breeder did you use


----------



## budsmoker87 (Nov 19, 2012)

wow. i think ive gotten just as high off outdoor bud, but indoor bud tends to look/smell better. IDK tho, that's prob more potent than what i've got


----------



## donmagicjuan (Nov 19, 2012)

yep i gotta take a hit now too


----------



## k0ijn (Nov 24, 2012)

BigBuddahCheese said:


> Nice bud but been great bud if they let it go few weeks longer. Many clear heads there.


Exactly, I spotted quite a few clear trichs as well.
If they had let it go a couple of weeks longer trichs would be better and calyxes would probably be more swollen.

The bud doesn't look particularly airy though and probably does the trick still.


----------

